# Visa4uk family details spouse/partner part three



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I would like to direct this question to Joppa. It is about the questions asked in the new visa4uk application form in part three. The confusion starts as they are not clear as to who the questions are directed at the applicant or the spouse/partner. The old form is clear as to whose details are required in this section. The new one is rather confusing I have attached this part of the form so you can help clarify this for me and no doubt others. Many thanks in advance.

What is your marital status? Select your current marital status 




Will your spouse/partner be travelling with you? 
Yes* 
No 


Current Passport or Travel Document Number 
* 
* 


Family Name / Surname
(If you only have one name, please enter it here and in the Given Name box) Family/Last Name as stated in the passport or travel document. 


Given Name(s) / Forename(s)
(If they only have one name, please enter it here and in the Family Name box) Given Names as stated in the passport or travel document. 
* 


Date of Birth Date of Birth as stated in the passport or travel document 



Does your spouse / partner currently live with you? 
Yes* 
No 



Address Details Please enter details of their permanent residential address and contact details. You must enter at least one contact phone number 


Line 1: * 
Line 2: 
Line 3: 
Line 4: 
Postal Code: 
* 
Primary contact no: * 
Secondary contact no: 
Email: 



Father





Family Name / Surname
(If they only have one name, please enter it here and in the Given Name box) Family/Last Name as stated in the passport or travel document. If you only have one name, please enter it here and then re-enter it in the Given Name box 
* 


Given Name(s) / Forename(s)
(If they only have one name, please enter it here and in the Family Name box) Given Names as stated in the passport or travel document. If you only have a Family Name re-enter the Family Name in this field 
* 


Date of Birth Date of Birth as stated in the passport or travel document 
Click to select a date* 


Place of Birth Place of Birth as stated the passport or travel document 
* 


Mother





Family Name / Surname
(If they only have one name, please enter it here and in the Given Name box) Family/Last Name as stated in the passport or travel document. If you only have one name, please enter it here and then re-enter it in the Given Name box 
* 


Given Name(s) / Forename(s)
(If they only have one name, please enter it here and in the Family Name box) Given Names as stated in the passport or travel document. If you only have a Family Name re-enter the Family Name in this field 
* 


Date of Birth Date of Birth as stated in the passport or travel document 
Click to select a date* 


Place of Birth Place of Birth as stated the passport or travel document 
* 


Dependent Children


Do you have any dependent children? Do you have any dependent children? 
Yes* 
No 











Non Dependent Children


Are any other children travelling with you? 
Yes* 
No 











Previous Section Next Section


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When it says 'you' or 'your', the question relates to you and so answer accordingly.
When it says 'their' or 'they', it relates to your sponsor/spouse/partner so reply appropriately.
Clear enough?


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

Appreciate the fast response. Still a little confused though as when it asks for passport details, there is no reference to you/your/ or they so whose details are required here? are they asking for applicants details? if they are why ? as they already have asked for them at the beginning of the application! 
Look forward to your reply many thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just use a bit of intelligence. Look at the context. If the previous question was about their date of birth, then the next question about passport number can only be their and not your passport.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol, i honestly got stuck with the same question few
Months ago, it's all about the sponsor. Put all the sponsors details. It really is more complicated than it seem


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmm now i have contradictory advice!! I need to be clear on this as im sending off soon thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> When it says 'you' or 'your', the question relates to you and so answer accordingly.
> When it says 'their' or 'they', it relates to your sponsor/spouse/partner so reply appropriately.
> Clear enough?





Joppa said:


> Just use a bit of intelligence. Look at the context. If the previous question was about their date of birth, then the next question about passport number can only be their and not your passport.





Pultet said:


> Lol, i honestly got stuck with the same question few
> Months ago, it's all about the sponsor. Put all the sponsors details. It really is more complicated than it seem





zoray said:


> Hmm now i have contradictory advice!! I need to be clear on this as im sending off soon thanks.


 dont see how any of this is contradictory or why it is confusing you so much, re read the above, it all says the same thing!


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

When Joppa answered the question i was under the impression that the questions were for the applicant as he refer's to you or your as being directed to the you the applicant.
Now the reply from Pultet implies its the sponsors details hence the confusion!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you can not figure out how to apply for a visa, how are you going to manage to do anything else in a new country?


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

lol i was born right here in the UK !!


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL!

Just take your time and follow the sequence of questions.. as Joppa said, if it doesn't specify who's details they require it's probably linked to whoever the previous question was in regards to.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You realize your partner needs to apply, then? Not you. You are the sponsor, your partner is the applicant.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

> What is your marital status? Select your current marital status


Put your marital status



> Will your spouse/partner be travelling with you?
> Yes*
> No


is the applicant travelling with the sponsor? if you answer yes, it will give you more boxes to put the details of the person travelling with the applicant. therefore you put the details of the sponsor. this part is all about the sponsor. 






> Does your spouse / partner currently live with you?
> Yes*
> No


YES OR NO? Only you can answer this.



> Address Details Please enter details of their permanent residential address and contact details. You must enter at least one contact phone number


i think it's asking the applicant to put the sponsor's permanent address in UK




> Father
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put the applicant's father details >.< just put the names he has on his passport or other valid ID



> Mother


mothers details of the applicant


and so on 

as far as i can remember these questions are under FAMILY so you put the details of the sponsor, applicants mother and father.


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

AmyD said:


> You realize your partner needs to apply, then? Not you. You are the sponsor, your partner is the applicant.


Yes i am aware.
The online form can be filled out by someone else on behalf of the applicant!


----------



## cshaw987 (May 11, 2015)

@AmyD I have the same question as the original poster. It is unclear just as he/she explained. And I don't appreciate the way you choose to insult him or any of us who are trying to fill out a rather important document. Why waste your time and our time with such attitude?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cshaw987 said:


> @AmyD I have the same question as the original poster. It is unclear just as he/she explained. And I don't appreciate the way you choose to insult him or any of us who are trying to fill out a rather important document. Why waste your time and our time with such attitude?


This thread is a year old. If you have question, start a new thread by clicking the Post a new thread tab on the British Forum Home Page. It's located at the top left above the list of threads.


----------

